# package tray



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a quick question. For a '69 GTO should i go with a cardboard or mesh package tray. Interior will be black car will be orange.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go with the mesh, it looks nicer, and I THINK for 69 it was drilled for 2 speakers......my .02


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

mesh, but the metal support under the tray was not drilled for two speakers till 73?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I, too, bought mesh. I'm going to add a single rear speaker to the '66.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought the mesh from Ames for the 68 and it has two speaker holes


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bough a mesh one just one question. Which side goes up?:willy:


----------

